# Cassette for a Cortland CLX III Reel



## Capt Joe (Oct 3, 2007)

Does anyone have a cassette for a Cortland CLX III fly reel? The only cassette I can find in my 'stuff' has a WF12I line on it and I need to load up a floater.

Been catching some pretty large redfish on top in some fast moving water and with the intermediate line I have found it hard to 'mend' the line to keep a good and natural drift on the fly hence the need for the floater.

I've got one more place to look and hope to get there tomorrow. I just can't really believe I don't have a cassette around already loaded with a WF12F but when you have an outfit you don't use all that much, your 'stuff' can get spread out pretty good.

If anybody might have a cassette....and/or a good WF12F, drop me a reply, e-mail or a PM and lets see if we can make a deal.

Thanks,
Capt Joe


----------



## Capt Joe (Oct 3, 2007)

Well, after finding time to dig through my 'stuff', I found a Cortland 444 Tropic line in WF12F and I've got plenty of backing around so I'm good to go on the 12 wt line an just need a cassette for the Cortland CLX III reel. The STH cassette system also uses the same cassette. In doing my digging, I found I have several cassettes in the 1 and 2 sizes but none in the 3. Matter of face, the ones I have on hand all have the STH logo on them even though I got most of them through Cortland when I had my fly shop and was a Cortland Pro Shop dealer for them.

If anyone had or knows where I might find one of the cassettes, I certainly would appreciate a heads up.

Thanks and Tight Loops,
Capt Joe


----------

